# How to remove glue/stickiness from bag



## lcaddict

My MK selma (saffiano leather) bag has some sticky residue (glue?) on the back of the bag. It's currently attracting a lot of dirt and lint from my clothes. I already cleaned it with gentle soap and water and followed up with the MK leather cleaner, but the stickiness is still there. Anyone knows how to remove it from a saffiano bag? I don't know where the residual came from, but it's barely noticeable on the bag except when it has lint stuck to it. It doesn't show up in pictures.


----------



## klynneann

lcaddict said:


> My MK selma (saffiano leather) bag has some sticky residue (glue?) on the back of the bag. It's currently attracting a lot of dirt and lint from my clothes. I already cleaned it with gentle soap and water and followed up with the MK leather cleaner, but the stickiness is still there. Anyone knows how to remove it from a saffiano bag? I don't know where the residual came from, but it's barely noticeable on the bag except when it has lint stuck to it. It doesn't show up in pictures.



Try a clean white eraser, and rub gently.  I learned it from scrapbooking and use it to lift sticky residue from the pages if I change my mind about placement of a photo, but it works great for a lot of other stuff too.  I even lifted some dirt from a pink caviar leather Chanel bag I have.


----------



## Pursecareguru

Trying to dry clean it first like klynneann suggests is a very good idea but make sure that the eraser you use doesn't "break apart" like a kids school eraser or else it is very difficult to remove the residue from the sticky stain.  Use can use the leder gummi by Collonil for this purpose.


----------



## westexxx3

Thanks!


----------



## Pursecareguru

Sorry I got the name wrong.  It's called Soft Gum not leder gummi.  At least I got the company right, it's by Collonil.


----------



## jenscloudcloset

Creative minds wanted!! I'm new and looking to repair or take off Louis Vuitton bucket bag sticky "come off" lining myself to get down to the soft lining material. There is a few YouTube videos on this but it just tries to sell you some homemade solution for 50 bucks + ship :smileand they don't explain their "secret potion" of coarse! I've heard nail polish remover and goo gone but that freaks me out. Plsss help! Any suggestions tricks & techniques that can save my bag are so so welcomed!


----------



## MomoKai

1:1 ratio of water and white vinegar in a spray bottle. Spray solution onto a clean cloth and gently wipe the bag. Cloth should be damp, not soaked.


----------



## Sssy

jenscloudcloset said:


> Creative minds wanted!! I'm new and looking to repair or take off Louis Vuitton bucket bag sticky "come off" lining myself to get down to the soft lining material. There is a few YouTube videos on this but it just tries to sell you some homemade solution for 50 bucks + ship :smileand they don't explain their "secret potion" of coarse! I've heard nail polish remover and goo gone but that freaks me out. Plsss help! Any suggestions tricks & techniques that can save my bag are so so welcomed!



Did you cleaned up your bag? There is a thread about cleaning sticky lining in the LV sub forum. Personally I used a nail polish remover, but many members here were lucky with a 'Simple Green'.


----------



## UniC

jenscloudcloset said:


> Creative minds wanted!! I'm new and looking to repair or take off Louis Vuitton bucket bag sticky "come off" lining myself to get down to the soft lining material. There is a few YouTube videos on this but it just tries to sell you some homemade solution for 50 bucks + ship :smileand they don't explain their "secret potion" of coarse! I've heard nail polish remover and goo gone but that freaks me out. Plsss help! Any suggestions tricks & techniques that can save my bag are so so welcomed!




I think this probably is similar to the lining on vintage Gucci bags? This happened to me with a vintage bamboo Gucci, and I successfully took of the lining! There is another post on it in the Gucci forum if you want to look at that, but I did it a bit differently. I took a (dry) toothbrush and gently scrubbed the lining off. Be warned it takes a while. After I dumped out all the flakes I was left with a soft, white flannel-like lining. But there was still a lot of residue, so I made a mixture of dawn dish soap (make sure it smells good, the smell may stay in the bag for a while) and water. I cleaned off the toothbrush in the sink as it still had some of the sticky lining on it, and then dipped it in the mixture and VERY gently scrubbed it on the stickier parts. Basically when I had taken the lining off, there was a little bit of the lining that got smeared into the fabric, so that's what I used the soap mixture for, now the whole lining is a beautiful white color! I would just be careful with what you put in the bag after, the lining is more vulnerable to staining.


----------



## Lucy's Louies

jenscloudcloset said:


> Creative minds wanted!! I'm new and looking to repair or take off Louis Vuitton bucket bag sticky "come off" lining myself to get down to the soft lining material. There is a few YouTube videos on this but it just tries to sell you some homemade solution for 50 bucks + ship :smileand they don't explain their "secret potion" of coarse! I've heard nail polish remover and goo gone but that freaks me out. Plsss help! Any suggestions tricks & techniques that can save my bag are so so welcomed!



Hi there,

I just purchased a petite bucket which I love! However, the lining is sticky. I was able to peel off most of the lining, but there is still some sticky residue left on the lining and sticky stuff on the vachetta. Did you clean your bucket lining? If so, what did you use? Did you wet the vachetta inside and on the rim? I'm so scared to ruin the bag, but can't use it until I get out the rest of the gunk. Any advice would be very appreciated.[emoji4]


----------



## ReginaRothstein

lcaddict said:


> My MK selma (saffiano leather) bag has some sticky residue (glue?) on the back of the bag. It's currently attracting a lot of dirt and lint from my clothes. I already cleaned it with gentle soap and water and followed up with the MK leather cleaner, but the stickiness is still there. Anyone knows how to remove it from a saffiano bag? I don't know where the residual came from, but it's barely noticeable on the bag except when it has lint stuck to it. It doesn't show up in pictures.



Use "Goo Gone" on a paper towel.


----------



## lizzie9595

I have recently bought a vintage Fendi Baguette, it is the jersey/neoprene material that is in great condition, but it the material is slightly sticky, does anyone know how to clean it or get rid of the stickiness?! Really hoping someone can help!!


----------



## Shelby33

lizzie9595 said:


> I have recently bought a vintage Fendi Baguette, it is the jersey/neoprene material that is in great condition, but it the material is slightly sticky, does anyone know how to clean it or get rid of the stickiness?! Really hoping someone can help!!


I don't know, maybe try posting your question in the Fendi forum? Whatever you do, do not use goo gone on leather, it leaves an oily residue that is impossible to get out. You could also try buffing it with a soft cloth.


----------

